# Does anybody keep their rabbits in the bedroom?



## Pie (Oct 9, 2012)

It is 3am and George is doing crazy laps crashing into his boxes and throwing his toys around. It's amazing how noisy rabbits can be. =P Does anybody else have a noise issue keeping them in the bedroom?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 9, 2012)

That is a large part of why my kids are no longer in the bedroom at night. They also enjoyed running over my face when they got to zoomie around the room. Add the cat in the zoomie and my face took quite the beating at 3 am!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 9, 2012)

mine are normally bouncing off the walls at 3 am as well, but I'm mostly nocturnal so it doesn't bother me


----------



## whitelop (Oct 9, 2012)

I had Foo in my room one time two winters ago when it was really cold. I had to move her cage in the middle of the night because she was digging, throwing toys around, knocking her food bowl over. I was pregnant and not happy with the hoppy. She has never been back in our room. She lives in the kitchen now. Haha


----------



## missyscove (Oct 9, 2012)

That's why all of Timmy's fun noisy toys are outside the cage while I'm asleep.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 9, 2012)

Tippy has full bedroom run 100% of the time. The first week was hell. Then she got used to it and now she sleeps through the night in the chair.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha. I used too but they would chew on the bars at 6am- right before I woke up for work. Which was fine but they didn't understand the whole weekend thing and sleeping in... The boyfriend got fed up so when we moved we specifically looked for a place where they could have their own bedroom


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup. All three of them are in my room. Oliver drives me nuts the worst lol.  He is always making noise. Can't wait to get my apartment this summer and get to have him out in a different room. I love him to pieces, but sometimes he drives me nuts.


----------



## hokankai (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine are in my room and I have to sleep with earplugs 

Surprisingly they've really settled down in the last month or so. They don't wake me up at all, even when I wake up and take my "after shower nap". I think they know they don't get attention until it's time for me to feed them, haha. Letting them run around and giving them veggies right before bed helps too.


----------



## Pie (Oct 10, 2012)

*hokankai wrote: *


> Mine are in my room and I have to sleep with earplugs
> 
> Surprisingly they've really settled down in the last month or so. They don't wake me up at all, even when I wake up and take my "after shower nap". I think they know they don't get attention until it's time for me to feed them, haha. Letting them run around and giving them veggies right before bed helps too.


I wear earplugs and they still wake me up. XD Its probably because they're so young, but for own sanity I'm moving them after work today because I need a decent nights sleep.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Oct 10, 2012)

i keep my bun in my bedroom shes right next to my bed and sometimes watches us while we sleep. sometimes she does get a little noisy. i have day time toys and night time toys the day time toys are likenoise maker toys and a cardboard box she likes to dig and chew on. and the night time toys include a ball and a carrot toss toy a stuffed toy so it reduces the noise hemakes at night so we can sleep.


----------



## BugLady (Oct 10, 2012)

When I adopted Appledot, I put her and Rascal in my bedroom because it was neutral territory (Rascal had not been allowed in my bedroom before, because it wasn't rabbit-proofed yet). 

It was really tough to sleep, they would end up jumping on the bed, zooming around the room, chewing their cardboard boxes... noisy little troublemakers.

Now they are back in the living room, and I have a wire puppy gate in my bedroom doorway, so they can't sneak in. Though they enjoy waking me up by pawing at and chewing the gate.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 4 in my room currently, and someone's always digging and going crazy all dang night.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 10, 2012)

Unfortunately ear plugs won't keep the pitter patter of little feet off your face. Why is it always the face?


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha! No-More is just as bad!


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 11, 2012)

I just moved in with my mom for awhile and I created a NIC cage for my boys since she has cats and a very un bunny-friendly house. They are currently in my room. We will see how loud they get at night, though. From reading everyone's posts, it sounds like I might end up being kicked out of my own room!


----------



## napagirl (Oct 11, 2012)

So it sounds like no sleepy, cuddly night with bun bun? DARN, I was hoping that eventually I could talk hubby into rabbit sleeping on bed. She goes to sleep when I nuzzle, cuddle and pet her on the bed. But from what I am reading, she is not going to be out for long! Sounds like a bad idea...


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

it really all depends on the bunny. some of them learn quickly to leave you alone when you're sleeping... others want their attention when they want it or just like to be clanking around making a racket all night long.


----------



## MiserySmith (Oct 11, 2012)

My bun is in my bedroom but he's so lazy and not loud at all. The loudest part is when he jumps up on his level because it's got cardboard on it.. other than that he plays with his toys but doesn't smash them into the bars or anything.
My rats are 20x louder and they're really lazy too.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 11, 2012)

I've kept the occasional sick rabbit in my room before. 
They always drove me absolutely nuts. 

One doe would jump out of her xpen and spend the night under my bed, making a racket. I tried to remedy that situation, but she still figured out ways to jump out of her xpen at night. And it was only at night, too! During the day she'd stay in there happily. 

I always would provide them with crocks instead of water bottles to eliminate one noise maker. But cages are another noise maker, along with digging, flipping dishes, etc. 

Emily


----------



## Samara (Oct 11, 2012)

Atticus is a loose house bunny with his "home base" being where we sleep. He likes to hurdle us and binky onto us in the middle of the night. -.-


----------



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

I do, Teddy rarely wakes me up. She usually sleeps at the foot of my bed or underneath it. She's just as lazy as I am, only gets up to munch on some food or use the litter box and then it's right back to bed.


----------

